# My music is now on amazon!



## AndreasvanHaren (May 7, 2007)

This morning I got the message that my 2 piano sonata's have been chosen to be published on Amazon.com! This is really good news for me! Here is the link to their page:

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/s...e=ss&index=books&field-author=André van Haren

Best wishes,
André


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Congratulations. I hope you sell lots of copies!


----------



## AndreasvanHaren (May 7, 2007)

Well, of course I don't do it for the money, but I really hope that I can quit my day/evening job as dishwasher in the restaurant as some point in my carrier...


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I noticed this on the "unread posts" thing and couldn't help but comment. Congratulations! I'll have to listen to them later today!


----------



## AndreasvanHaren (May 7, 2007)

Thanks! I'm especially glad with these two pieces because I wrote them for my daughter and my parent's 50th anniversary. They will be very happy when they hear about it.


----------



## kg4fxg (May 24, 2009)

*Congratulations!*

Congratulations on having your piano concertos published on Amazon. Sounds like you are a truely starving artist.

Best Regards,
Bill


----------



## Susan (Jun 14, 2009)

So how did you do that Andreas?
What did you have to go through to get that far?
Susan


----------



## Kuntster (Jun 8, 2009)

Good for you. What a feat!


----------



## sree (May 31, 2009)

AndreasvanHaren said:


> This morning I got the message that my 2 piano sonata's have been chosen to be published on Amazon.com! This is really good news for me! Here is the link to their page:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/s...e=ss&index=books&field-author=André van Haren
> 
> ...


Congrats AndreasvanHaren,

Great to know abt ur music in amazon...  Just from the view of interest.. what were the procedure to get an item ( books/ cds) in to amazon.com

Cheers!!!!


----------

